
The Unikernel Compilation and Deployment Platform - raindev
https://github.com/emc-advanced-dev/unik
======
ilackarms
it's great to see my group's project on HN! I'm one of the 2 engineers behind
UniK. Feel free to ask any questions here

------
jacques_chester
It's obligatory for me to point out that the same engineers built a proof-of-
concept component for Diego[0], the scheduler/manager system in Cloud Foundry.
This is using the same pathway that allows Cloud Foundry to support
buildpacks, Docker images and .NET apps under the same scheduler.

So if there was enough demand, this is a viable pathway to having unikernel
software managed by a fully mature cloud platform. Personally I think that the
OSv/Java unikernel stuff is probably in the sweet spot of industrial demand
and plausibility, since programmers on the JVM are accustomed to operating at
a fair distance from the OS's APIs.

Disclaimer: I work for Pivotal, we donate the majority of engineering to Cloud
Foundry.

[0] [https://github.com/emc-advanced-dev/diego-unik-
release](https://github.com/emc-advanced-dev/diego-unik-release)

~~~
RhodesianHunter
> Personally I think that the OSv/Java unikernel stuff is probably in the
> sweet spot of industrial demand

We're currently using unikernels with our Java micro-services for supply
chain/logistics tracking and analytics, and loving it.

~~~
jacques_chester
Could you email me? I've beat the drum a few times on us supporting unikernel
workloads, it'd be nice to have an existing case to suss out what's hard and
what's easy.

Work email in my profile.

------
pech0rin
This looks like a great project! Although the name pronounced in my head (for
me at least) looks like "Eunuch" so slightly unfortunate (I see on the page it
is pronounced unique, but just thought I would point that out).

~~~
ahoka
Well, Unix is pronounced 'Eunuchs' too (and it was on purpose)!

------
whitten
What is the schedule for C/C++ rumprun ability ? I'd like to compile some GT.M
programs into UniK .

~~~
ilackarms
I'd say we're about 3-4 weeks out from C/C++ support

------
Artlav
Hm, what are the use cases for this?

I worked on something that ended up vaguely similar, but apart of a couple of
cool demos there didn't seem to be any point to it.

~~~
ilevine
I suggested you will watch my session
([https://goo.gl/7Tm17A](https://goo.gl/7Tm17A)) - I am focusing on the use
cases, vision and the motivation of project UniK. you can also you can read my
blog ([https://goo.gl/bZVoLr](https://goo.gl/bZVoLr)) to get more context.
hope that help.

